# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  Κεραία Yagi 4 στοιχείων

## anepanaliptos

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ.ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΦΤΙΑΞΩ ΜΙΑ ΚΕΡΑΙΑ GAMMA MATGH 4 ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΩΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ?ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ.gia fm

----------


## radioamateur

:Smile:

----------


## anepanaliptos

φιλε μου σε σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την φοτο αλλα καποιο σχεδιο κατασκευης της υπαρχει?μπορω να βρω καπου ευχαριστω πολυ οποιοσ γνωριζει κ θελει να βοηθησει,,,,

----------


## BillGeo

Για ριξε μια ματια εδω.

http://radio.meteor.free.fr/us/antenna.html

http://radio.meteor.free.fr/us/yagi_fm.html

http://rfcircuits.blogspot.com/2008/...8-108-mhz.html

Να φανταστω οτι την θες για ληψη ε?
Το ξερεις οτι η Yagi ειναι αρκετα κατευθυντηκη ε?

----------


## anepanaliptos

την θελω για εκπομπη με αυτα τα στοιχεια κανει?

----------


## anepanaliptos

ρε αλανια μπορει καποιος αν εχει την ευγενη καλωσυνη να με βοηθησει?

----------


## anepanaliptos

για κατασκευη gamma match αυτης της κεραιασ γνωριζει καποιοσ να με βοηθησει ευχαριστω πολυ για το χροννο σας..

----------


## silver

Μια καλη κατασκευη και δοκιμασμενη.Στοιχειο παχους 25mm.Boom 30x30mm.Αποσταση καθε στοιχειου 0,2λ.Ανακλαστηρας λ/2.Εκπεμπον στοιχειο λ/2χ0,94.Πρωτος κατευθυντηρας λ/2χ0,92 και δευτερος κατευθυντηρας λ/2χ0,90.Το καθε στοιχειο απεχει απο το αλλο 0,2λ.Το σωληνακι του gamma match εχει διαμετρο 10mm. και μηκος περιπου 50cm αναλογα το ματσαρισμα και την συχνοτητα.Συνηθως το αφηνουμε λιγο μεγαλυτερο απο το σημειο που σφιγγουμε το μανταλακι του ματσαρισματος.Για την δημιουργια του πυκνωτη του ματσαρισματος μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις την ψυχα απο RG-8 η RG-213 αν η ισχυς που θα της ριξεις δεν υπερβαινει τα 500watt.Αλλοιως θα πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησεις σωληνακι μασιφ μπρουτζινο με μονωτικες ροδελλες απο τεφλον και μονο τεφλον.Το μηκος θα ειναι περιπου 10-20 cm αναλογα το ματσαρισμα και την συχνοτητα που θα την συντονισεις.Παιζεις με το μηκος του πυκνωτη και με το μανταλακι του matching μεχρι να πετυχεις τα λιγοτερα στασιμα στην συχνοτητα που θελεις.Χρονια πολλα και καλη επιτυχια.

----------


## anepanaliptos

φιλε σιλβερ εισαι ωραιοσ αν μπορεις κ ξερεις τι db εχει πες μου.ευχαριστω πολυ να σε καλα καλα χριστουγενα με υγεια σε ολουσ..

----------


## nikknikk4

*Κατέβασε αυτό*
*ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΜΟΙ ΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΥ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝΤΟΣ* 
*( κεραίες , γραμμές μεταφοράς , δικτυωματα προσαρμογης , BalUn , φιλτρα , εξασθενητεςκ.λ.π. )*http://www.sv1cim.gr/soft/sv1byo_soft/SetupSv1byo284.zip

τρέξε το πρόγραμμα και

θα δεις και διαστάσεις και db και  πάρα  πολλά άλλα…


Πήγαινε       στο    1.4.1 και διάλεξε   πόσα στοιχεία θες…


Μετά πήγαινε στο  5.1 και δες το Gamma Match

.

----------


## sv6hmn

κοιτα μια με τρια στοιχεια μπορει να σου κανει αναλογος τι db θελεις
http://www.cushcraftamateur.com/pdffiles/A1483S.pdf
 παρε και με 5 κανε μονο την VHF αν δεν θελεις UHF
http://www.cushcraftamateur.com/pdffiles/A27010S.pdf

----------


## sv6hmn

ακυρο αν ειναι για FM 88-108  τωρα το ειδα

----------


## nikknikk4

ΚΑΙ άλλες  ιδεες …από εδω...
 
http://www.qsl.net/dk7zb/start1.htm

----------


## silver

Anepanaliptos ριξε μια ματια εδω. http://www.rvr.it/en/d/antenna2009.pdf

----------


## anepanaliptos

ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου ωραιο το προγραματακι κ κατατοπιστικο αλλα βρηκα ορισμενεσ διαφορες με του παραπανω φιλου εχεισ κατασκευασει κεραιες με αυτο το προγραμα?ειχαν επιτυχια?ευχαριστω παρα πολυ ολουσ παντως για τημ βοηθεια σασ..

----------


## anepanaliptos

φιλε μου σιλβερ πολυ καλες κεραιες αυτες αλλα κ πολυ ακριβες φανταζομαι ενδιαφερον παντως ευχαριστω.εχω μπερδευτει καπως με τις κεραιες γκαμα ματσ με τα μυκοι κ αυτα εχω που πεδευομαι μερες κ δεν  ξερω που να καταληξω ετσι ωστε η κεραια γιανκι να αποδιδει καλα..

----------


## nikknikk4

Ναι έχω και είχαν , για οποιαδήποτε απορία η κάποιο bug του προγράμματος στείλε ένα mail στο συγγραφέα
διαφορές εννοείς σε διαστάσεις κλπ. Ο κάθε κατασκευαστής να στο πω έτσι πολύ χονρδικα έχει την δική του φιλοσοφία για την κάθε κεραία και τον δικό του τρόπο κατασκευής του συγκεκριμένου τύπου 
κοίταξε και τις άλλες κεραίες θα δεις ότι σχεδόν καμία δεν είναι απολύτως ίδια 
παίξε με το πρόγραμμα κοίταξε και το άλλο link που έστειλα πάρε ιδέες και καλές κατασκευές.

----------


## anepanaliptos

ευχαριστω φιλε νικ να σε καλα ειμαι λιγο μπερδεμενος αλλα πιστευω να βρω μια ακρη..

----------


## anepanaliptos

οποιος αλλος φιλος με τις δικες του γνωσεις μπορει να βοηθησει ευχαριστω πολυ εκ των προτερων.

----------


## silver

Anepanaliptos την σελιδα στην εστειλα για να δεις τις γωνιες των δυο διαγραμματων και το κερδος απο τις κεραιες gamma match που εχει.Αυτη που σου ειπα ειναι αντιγραφο απο κεραια της RVR.Οσο για αυτα που λεει ο φιλος NIKKNIKK4 εχει απολυτο δικιο.Μεταβαλλοντας την αποσταση μεταξυ των στοιχειων αλλαζει η γωνια εκπομπης της κεραιας και το κερδος της.Αν παλι λεπτυνεις τα στοιχεια γινεται πιο στενη σε ευρος.Καποτε στην αρχη της ελευθερης ραδιοφωνιας στην Ελλαδα ενας ιταλος κατασκευαζε μια κεραια δυο στοιχειων με αποσταση στοιχειων 24cm και η κεραια αυτη ειχε φοβερο κερδος αλλα παρα πολυ μικρη γωνια εκπομπης.Ενα σετ με 4 τετοιες κεραιες ειχα εγκαταστησει στο Καναλι 1 του Πειραια στην ταρατσα του δημαρχειου και υπηρχαν μεχρι προσφατα.Αν ακουγες πως πηγαινε η κεραια εκει που κοιταγαν τα διπολα θα παθαινες αλλα στα πλαγια κλαφτα.Ενα αλλο που θελω να σου πω ειναι οτι φερνωντας πιο κοντα τα στοιχεια η κεραια αποκτα μικροτερο ευρος συντονισμου και ειναι και πιο οξυς.Αυτη που σου ειπα παει καλα δοκιμασε την δεν εχεις να χασεις τιποτα.Η μονη διαφορα απο αυτες της RVR ειναι οτι τα στοιχεια δεν ειναι επιπλεοντα αλλα εγκαρσια στο μπρατσο.Γενικα θα εχεις κατι στο νου σου οταν φτιαχνεις μια κεραια.Επειδη η κεραια ειναι παθητικο στοιχειο οταν πας να κερδισεις σε καποιο μεγεθος θα πρεπει να θυσιασεις κατι αλλο.Διαλεγεις μεγαλυτερη γωνια ισον λιγοτερο κερδος.Μεγαλυτερο ευρος συντονισμου ισον λιγοτερο κερδος κ.ο.κ.Διαλεγεις και παιρνεις.

----------


## anepanaliptos

φιλε σιλβερ εχεισ δικιο το ξερω γιαυτο σκεφτομαι να φτιαξω 4 κεραιεσ με 3 στοιχεια οι δυο με 4 στοιχεια να χω καποιο κερδος αλλα να μιν χασω πολυ απ το πλαι εσυ τι λεσ?

----------


## silver

Οι 4 κεραιες των 3 στοιχειων θα σου δωσουν μεγαλυτερο οριζοντιο διαγραμμα απ οτι αυτες των 4 στοιχειων.Πες μου κατ αρχας σε τι υψομετρο θα τις εγκαταστησεις για να δουμε τι περιθωρια εχουμε στο κατακορυφο διαγραμμα.Μετα πες μου ποσο οριζοντιο ανοιγμα εχει η οπτικη επαφη στο σημειο που θα τις στησεις,τι ισχυ θα χρησιμοποιησεις και τι απαιτησεις καλυψης εχεις.Το υψομετρο παιζει καθοριστικο ρολο γιατι μας αλλαζει την γωνια προσπτωσης κατι που ειναι πολυ σημαντικο ειδικα οταν σκοπευεις σε καλυψη περιοχων με ψηλα κτιρια.Να ξερεις οτι την πιο ομοιομορφη καλυψη στην δινει μια κεραια με την προυποθεση οτι θα ανεβασεις την ισχυ σου για να καλυψεις την απωλεια απο το κερδος που θα χασεις με την μια σε σχεση με τις 4.Οι 4 κεραιες τοποθετημενες κατακορυφα θα σου βγαλουν 2 μηδενικα σημεια γι αυτο θα πρεπει να υπολογισεις τα καλωδια τροφοδοσιας των διπολων για να κανεις εξαλλειψη των μηδενικων σε ποσοστο που θελεις εσυ κλεβοντας ισχυ απο αλλα σημεια στην ιδια ευθεια που θα ειναι ισχυροτερα εξασφαλιζοντας ετσι ενα ομοιομορφο κατα καποιο τροπο κατακορυφο διαγραμμα.Το φαινομενο αυτο παρουσιαζεται οταν και οι 4 κεραιες εχουν το ιδιο ακριβως μηκος στα καλωδια.Στις δυο κεραιες το φαινομενο των μηδενικων σημειων ειναι αμελλητεο.Ριξε μια ματια στο site της RVR η σε αλλα για να δεις το θεμα των μηδενικων σημειων και των οριζοντιων διαγραμματων της καθε κεραιας σε συστημα 4 κεραιων για να αποφασισεις τι εναι αυτο που σου ταιριαζει.

----------


## anepanaliptos

φιλε μου σιλβεερ καλημερα γιαυτο που με ρωτησες εχω να σ πω οτι ο ιστος μου ειναι 11 μ η πολη ειναι μπροστα  μου κ δεξια αριστερα μου το πισω μεροσ δεν με νοιαζει τωρα το μηκος των καλωδιων πως θα το υπολογισω ειχα κεραιες ημικατευθηνσης 4 αλλα δεν πηγενα καλα μπροστα γιαυτο σκεφτηκα να φτιαξω αλλες η ισχυς που παιζω ειναι 1οοο βατ για πες ρε φιλαρακι....ευχαριστω που με βοηθας...

----------


## silver

Φιλε μου η οποιαδηποτε γνωση του καθενος πρεπει να δινεται και στους αλλους γιατι αλλοιως θα καταντησουμε και εμεις σαν κλειστο επαγγελμα συνεπως δεν χρειαζεται να μ ευχαριστεις.Στο θεμα μας τωρα για να σου πω θελω δυο στοιχεια.Πρωτον τι καλωδιο χρησιμοποιεις για την τροφοδοσια των διπολων και δευτερον αν θες την συχνοτητα εκπομπης αλλοιως θα ειμαι υποχρεωμενος να τα υπολογισω για την μεση της μπαντας δλδ 98mhz.Επισης πες μου αν τα θελεις για δυο η τριων στοιχειων.Βεβαια εδω εχουμε ενα μικρο προβληματακι.Το υψος του ιστου σου ειναι χαμηλο και επειδη οι κεραιες τοποθετουνται κατα μεσον ορο 2,50μ. η μια απο την αλλη η κατω κατω θα πλησιαζει πολυ την επιφανεια στηριξης ειται ειναι γη ειτε ταρατσα.Στην περιπτωση αυτη θα ηταν προτιμοτερο να βαλεις 4 τριπλες 2 και 2 ανα κατευθυνση με γωνια περιπου 90 μοιρες μεταξυ τους για να παρεις υψος.Θα εχεις ετσι ενα διαγραμμα που θα μοιαζει με τριφυλι που πιστευω οτι θα σ εξυπηρετει και γλυτωνεις και τον υπολογισμο των καλωδιων.

----------


## anepanaliptos

τι ενοεις δυο ανα κατευθηνση να βαλω 4 με 3 στοιχεια?με τον υπολογισμο που μου εδωσεσ η αλλον/?η συχνωτητα ειναι απο 105 - 108...k το καλωδιο μου η καθοδος ειναι μιση ιντσα..πες μου για δυο στοιχεια αν γινεται να εχει πιο πολυ εμφαση στην κατευθυνση η αλλιως για 3 στοιχεια καλε μου φιλε..

----------


## silver

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17590Κατι τετοιο εννοουσα.Αυτο που σε ρωτησα ειναι τι καλωδιο χρησιμοποιεις απο τον κατανεμητη στα διπολα και οχι το καλωδιο της καθοδου.Η καθοδος δεν παιζει κανεναν ρολο στην περιπτωση αυτη παρα μονο στο τι ισχυ θα περασει απο αυτην και τι απωλειες θα εχεις αναλογα το μηκος και τον τυπο του καλωδιου.Αυτο που σου δειχνω ειναι σχεδον το ιδιο η λιγο κα λυτερο με 4 κεραιες 2 στοιχειων κατακορυφα τοποθετημενες.Ετσι γλυτωνεις και το ψαξιμο με τα καλωδια.

----------


## anepanaliptos

rg 8 πρεπει να ειναι 4 μετρα το ενα περιπου αυτο που μου δειχνεις πως θα το κανω ετσι δουλευει σαν κολινεαρ?για πεσ φιλε μου σιλβερ πως να τις φτιαξω γιατι με ενδιαφερει..

----------


## silver

Καθε κεραιοσυστημα με πανω απο μια κεραια του  ιδιου τυπου ειναι κολινεαρ.Οι κεραιες θα εχουν αποσταση μεταξυ τους 2,5μ.Μεταξυ τους θα σχηματιζουν γωνια 90μοιρων.Αφου τις κατασκευασεις θα πρεπει να τις συντονισεις.Φτιαχνεις 4 καλωδια ιδια μεταξυ τους.Το μηκος του καθε καλωδιου θα το υπολογισεις ως εξης.Διαιρεις το 300 δια την συχνοτητα που θελεις.Πχ για τους 105 εχουμε 300:105=2,857μ.Αυτο ειναι το λ δλδ το μηκος κυμματος σε μετρα.Αυτο το διαιρεις δια 4 για να βρεις το λ/4 στο παραδειγμα 2,857:4=0,714μ.Αυτο τωρα το πολλαπλασιαζεις επι 0,66που ειναι ο συντελεστης για το RG-8.Ετσι εχουμε 0,714Χ0,66=0,471μ.Αυτο τωρα το πολλαπλασιαζεις με οποιονδηποτε μονο αριθμο 1,3,5,7,9,11κ.ο.κ. μεχρι να ερθεις στο μηκος που σε βολευει.Για μια τετοια διαταξη το ελαχιστο μηκος που χρειαζομαστε ειναι 3 μετρα.Αρα μας κανουν τα μηκη 0,471Χ7=3,29μετρα η αν θες να σαι πιο χαλαρος δλδ να εχεις ανεση βαζεις 0,471Χ9=4,23μετρα.Πιστευω να σε κατατοπισα.

----------


## anepanaliptos

φιλε σιλβερ δεν καταλαβα κατι,γιατι πολλαπλασιαζεις με οποιονδηποτε αριθμο δηλ αν πολλαπλασιασω με το 1 δεν παιζει ρολο?δεν θελει καπιο στανταρ θελει οτι βολευει εμενα?μπορεισ να με βοηθησεις στο μηκος τον διπολον στην κατασκευης τους δηλ επιδη σιγουρα γνωριζεις πιο πολλα απο μενα να παω οσο πιο καλα γινεται συγνωμη αν σε ζαλισα ρε φιλε.

----------


## POWERFUL

Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά. πολύ ωραία τα λέει ο Silver . 
Αυτό που πρέπει να προσέξεις σε αυτή την διάταξη είναι ότι το βάρος είναι στην κορυφή του ιστού. 
 *Δεν σε ενδιαφέρει το βάρος εάν  έχεις tower  δηλ  ιστό επαγγελματικού τύπου .*
 εάν όμως είναι νεροσωλήνες θέλει προσοχή !  με καλές αντηρίδες στην μέση του ιστού.  Επίσης πρέπει να προσέξεις πως θα σηκωθεί  το όλο  κεραιοσυστημα .  
  άντε και καλές κατασκευές !!!

----------


## anepanaliptos

φιλε παουερ χρονια ππολλα.το ξερω ο σιλβερ ειναι πρωτος γιαυτο κανω βημα βημα οτι μου λεει γιατι φαινεται ο ανθρωπος ξερει κ ευχαριστω ολους που βοηθατε με την δικη σασ γνωση.περιμενω το φιλο σιλβερ τωρα να μου πει για τισ κατασκευες.

----------


## silver

Κατ αρχας χρονια πολλα και καλη χρονια.Ο λογος που χρησιμοποιουμε λ/4 μηκος ειναι γιατι σ αυτο το μηκος μπορουμε και βλεπουμε καλυτερα την οποιαδηποτε αποκλιση της κεραιας απο τα 50 Ω.Τωρα γιατι πολλαπλασιαζουμε επι 7.Η αποσταση του μεσαιου στοιχειου απο τον ιστο ειναι μαζι με την βαση στηριξης του περιπου 0,8μ.Η αποσταση των διπολων ειναι 2,5μ αν λοιπον βαλουμε τον κατανεμητη στην μεση απο τα διπολα θελουμε 1,25μ.Αρα 0,8+1,25=2,05μ.Βαζουμε και λιγο παραπανω για να εχουμε περιθωριο για τα γυρισματα των καλωδιων και λεμε οτι θελουμε εστω 2,5μ.Το μηκος λοιπον που μας κανει ειναι το αμεσως μεγαλυτερο απο τα 2,5μ.Αυτο ειναι αυτο που προκυπτει πολλαπλασιαζοντας επι το 7.Μας κανει και το επι 5 αλλα προκυπτει ενα καλωδιο γυρω στο 2,3μ με αυτο ομως ειμαστε τσιμα-τσιμα οποτε βαζουμε το επι 7 που ειναι το αμεσως μεγαλυτερο.Οπως σου ειπε και ο powerfull αν δεν εχεις ιστο τυπου ΕΡΤ δλδ 4 ιντσων θελει λιγο προσοχη στο σηκωμα γιατι το βαρος ειναι ψηλα.Τα διπολα θα τα φτιαξεις με τους τυπους που σου εδωσα.Ξεκινωντας θα τα κοψεις ενα-δυο ποντους παραπανω και μετα θα τα κοβεις για να τα φερεις ακριβως στην συχνοτητα που θελεις.Αυτο γιατι και ο καλυτερος τυπος και ο καλυτερος μαστορας εχουν ενα μικρο περιθωριο σφαλματος.Καλυτερα να κοψεις λιγο παρα να χρειαστει να προσθεσεις μηκος.

----------


## anepanaliptos

καλη χρονια φιλε σιλβερ αν βαλω γιανκι σε διαταξη οπως μου ειπες αλλα με αποσταση 60 μοιρες υπαρχει προβλημα?η με 2 στοιχεια 60 μοιρες?και με το συστημα αυτο τι db θα εχω?ευχαριστω κ συγνωμη για τις πολλες ερωτησεις.

----------


## silver

Καλημερα και καλη χρονια σε ολους.Anepanaliptos το συστημα δουλευει απο 90 εως 180 μοιρες διοτι αν τα δυο επιπεδα δεν ειναι τουλαχιστον καθετα μεταξυ τους υπαρχει αλληλεπιδραση στις κεραιες του συστηματος με αποτελεσμα να εμφανιζονται περιεργα φαινομενα τοσο στο λοβοδιαγραμμα οσο και στον συντονισμο των κεραιων επειδη πλησιαζουν η μια την αλλη.Στα λεω λιγο απλα χωρις περιεργους ορους για να τα καταλαβεις πιο ευκολα.Τωρα το να βαλεις 2 και 2 των δυο στοιχειων το βλεπω λιγω ανωφελο γιατι το κερδος θα ειναι λιγο μικρο.Για να το καταλαβεις στις συγκεκριμενες διαταξεις των 2 και 2 σε γωνια εχεις το μειονεκτημα οτι διαιρεις την ισχυ σου σε δυο κατευθυνσεις.Απο εκει και περα προσπαθεις αναλογα με τις απαιτησεις σου να ανεβασεις το κερδος σου και κατα συνεπεια την ακτινοβολουμενη ισχυ προς την καθε μερια ανεβαζοντας το κερδος των κεραιων σου.Ενα τετοιο συστημα με δυο τριπλες ανα κατευθυνση σου δινει απο 7 εως 10 db κερδος αναλογα το αν θα βαλεις broadband κεραιες η gamma match.Το διαγραμμα που εχει ενα τετοιο συστημα στο δειχνω στην εικονα.Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17657

----------


## silver

Διορθωση και κρισιμη στο προηγουμενο το κερδος ειναι 4 εως 7 db.Συγγνωμη ξεχασα οτι διαιρειται η ισχυς.Φταει το χθεσινο ξενυχτι.

----------


## anepanaliptos

καλη χρονια σε ολους.εγω φιλε σιλβερ τι να κανω να βαλω 4 τριπλες με το συστημα αυτο η 4 διπλες γκαμα ματσ?

----------


## silver

Εχουμε και λεμε.
1)4 διπλες κατακορυφα εχουν γωνια 180 μοιρες και κερδος 10db.
2)4 τριπλες κατακορυφα εχουν γωνια 60 μοιρες και κερδος 12db.
3)2+2 με γωνια 90 μοιρων εχουν γωνια 150 μοιρες και κερδος 7 db.
Επισης αυτο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να βαλεις 3 τριων στοιχειων κατακορυφα που θα σου δωσουν παραπανω κερδος απο τις 4 διπλες.Βεβαια θα χρειαστεις κατανεμητη 1 προς 3.Αυτο δεν ειναι σοβαρο προβλημα γιατι μπορεις να αντικαταστησεις την μεσα σωληνα του κατανεμητη και να δουλεψει.Στο λεω γιατι με το υψος ιστου που εχεις μην περιμενεις να εχεις την σωστη ακτινοβολια στην κεραια σου οταν το τελευταιο διπολο εναι τοσο κοντα στην γη.Βεβαια μπορεις να βαλεις πιο κοντα τα διπολα π.χ. 2,30μ αλλα δεν θα σου δωσει καμια σοβαρη βελτιωση.Σε εγκαταστασεις σταθμων FM ο μικροτερος ιστος για 4 διπολα ειναι τουλαχιστον 15μ.Θα σου στειλω με pm το τηλεφωνο για να σε ρωτησω καποια πραγματα και να σε βοηθησω να αποφασισεις.

----------


## radioamateur

> Μια καλη κατασκευη και δοκιμασμενη.Στοιχειο παχους 25mm.Boom 30x30mm.Αποσταση καθε στοιχειου 0,2λ.Ανακλαστηρας λ/2.Εκπεμπον στοιχειο λ/2χ0,94.Πρωτος κατευθυντηρας λ/2χ0,92 και δευτερος κατευθυντηρας λ/2χ0,90.Το καθε στοιχειο απεχει απο το αλλο 0,2λ.Το σωληνακι του gamma match εχει διαμετρο 10mm. και μηκος περιπου 50cm αναλογα το ματσαρισμα και την συχνοτητα.Συνηθως το αφηνουμε λιγο μεγαλυτερο απο το σημειο που σφιγγουμε το μανταλακι του ματσαρισματος.Για την δημιουργια του πυκνωτη του ματσαρισματος μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις την ψυχα απο RG-8 η RG-213 αν η ισχυς που θα της ριξεις δεν υπερβαινει τα 500watt.Αλλοιως θα πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησεις σωληνακι μασιφ μπρουτζινο με μονωτικες ροδελλες απο τεφλον και μονο τεφλον.Το μηκος θα ειναι περιπου 10-20 cm αναλογα το ματσαρισμα και την συχνοτητα που θα την συντονισεις.Παιζεις με το μηκος του πυκνωτη και με το μανταλακι του matching μεχρι να πετυχεις τα λιγοτερα στασιμα στην συχνοτητα που θελεις.Χρονια πολλα και καλη επιτυχια.



Nick οι αποστάσεις των 0,2 λ υπολογίζονται από κέντρο σε κέντρο; Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος στήριξης των στοιχείων αντίστοιχο με αυτό της RVR; Αν μεταβάλλουμε τις αποστάσεις μεταξύ των στοιχείων αλλάζουν οι τύποι υπολογισμού; Σε τι εύρος χοντρικά συντονίζουν οι κεραίες με στάσιμα 1:1 ; Κάπου ανέφερες για οξύ συντονισμό κάτι που θα ήθελα να αποφύγω. Αν κατάλαβα καλά όσο πιο κοντά έρχονται τα στοιχεία ο συντονισμός γίνεται πιο οξύς;

Many thanks

----------

